# Accessible Benches



## Rick18071 (Feb 11, 2011)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 - 2003 section 903 tells you how to make benches accessible. IBC 2009 chapter11 does not say that any benches need to be accessible. I always made sure that the benches in dressing, fitting, and locker rooms are accessible but I'm not sure if is required or if benches elsewhere need to be accessible. I am looking at plans for a shoe store that has a lot of benches and wondering if they need to be accessible, the benches are in the store and there are no dressing rooms.


----------



## Jim B (Feb 11, 2011)

I have questioned this as well.

IBC 2009 does specify the required for dressing, fitting and locker room shall provide 5% as accessible. ANSI A117.1-2003 *ONLY *refers to accessible benches for these spaces:

*ANSI A117.1-2003: 803 Dressing, Fitting, and Locker Rooms*

*ANSI A117.1-2003; 803.4  Benches. A bench complying with Section 903 shall be provided within the room.*

IBC 2009 does require that seating at tables counter and work surfaces are accessible. This entails clear floor space, knee and toe clearance at the table and table height.

As far as a bench in a common area, I feel so as long as a 30” by 48” clear floor space was proved in the space, that would suffice.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 11, 2011)

The benches in locker rooms and dressing rooms are covered.  Benches in common areas are not addressed.

FYI: the Access Board has a guideline on public ways that has not yet been adopted by the DoJ.  It addresses how many public benched in parks and streetscape must be designed as accessible.  It's not official yet and would only apply to outdoor spaces.  A bench that is in a common area is not "required" to meet the requirements - but its still a good idea.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## alora (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't miss the bigger picture -- 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design.

Check 903.

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm#c8


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am am a code inspector, I am not paid to enforce ADA.


----------



## alora (Feb 13, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> I am am a code inspector, I am not paid to enforce ADA.


Sounds like the makings of a good rubber stamp.

This forum is not solely for code inspectors.  But, to be clear, I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 13, 2011)

In PA the ANSI 117.1 2003 applies in addition to any Federal ADA regulations.  At our level in PA, we are required to enforce the ANSI 117.1 whether we do it or sub it out to a 3rd party if we don't have the certification for it.  The State Dept of L&I audits us mostly based on accessibility.


----------

